# Tiny bugs on new live plant?



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

There are tiny bugs on my new live plant, what are they, and will they hurt the plant, help it, or are they just nothing?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Just a guess, but copepods maybe? "Tiny bugs" could be 100000000 different things.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah, you're gonna hafta be more descriptive. Are they too small to snap a pic of?
It could also be some type of larvae which are not good to have in your tank.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

ill try and get a pic, they are like small, little bugs. Like fat ants or something?

heres a pic of the plant


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

Are they small and black and how long did you have the plants in the tank? My brother had them in his tank and they eventually went away when they plants first sprouted.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

they are gone now, i think they just died off, lol


----------

